# Wattleseed?



## chefcyn (Oct 14, 2004)

My brother brought some Wattleseed back from Australia for me and it looks and smells wonderful, but I don't have any recipes to go with it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

Chefcyn,
If you will go to http://sites.uws.edu.au/vip/listerp/wattle.htm you can read all about it.

Jude


----------



## Konditor (Oct 14, 2004)

Grind those mocha-hazelnut flavoured wattleseeds (from a variety of acacia tree w/ valuable wood) in a spice mill; then add them to ice an cream base, meringues, sauces, or cake & cookies batters.  Or, leave them whole and incorporate them into a yeast-raised wholegrain seed bread.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you for the heads up.  Apparently, I can buy it here:

http://shop.dining-downunder.com/store/products/item109.inetstore

http://www.bushtuckershop.com/shop/prod14.htm


----------



## pst1can (Oct 14, 2004)

*Wattleseed...*

I've never heard of Wattle seed before...sounds very interesting though....let us know how you like them, then I can track some down to try. Thanks Pst


----------



## kyles (Oct 15, 2004)

Make some Anzac biscuits (am at work, but will post a recipe from home) and put the wattle seed in them, delicious.

Native pepperberry and Lemon Myrtle are two more Australian native spices well worth a try.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 15, 2004)

ummmm I just looked at the web sites.. Looks really good. 
I might have to try them next month. 
WE need a smilie that licks it's drooling lips...


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info/help--I'll make some Anzac biscuits and try some other ideas as well, and get back with the results!  Next time my brother goes, I'll ask for the other new spices, too!  I'll also have to dig up the cookbook they gave me last year--nothing like new recipes to stimulate the cooking muscles!


----------



## chefben (Nov 8, 2004)

*Wattleseed*

Here are some interesting recipes using wattleseed ; 

http://www.benjaminchristie.com/recipe/36/wattleseed-caffee-latte-or-wattlecino
http://www.benjaminchristie.com/recipe/48/wattleseed-pavlova
http://www.benjaminchristie.com/rec...beef-fillet-with-wild-rosella-jam-kumara-mash

Enjoy

Benjamin Christie 
Australian Chef Consultant 
www.benjaminchristie.com


----------



## cherikoff (Nov 10, 2004)

chefcyn said:
			
		

> My brother brought some Wattleseed back from Australia for me and it looks and smells wonderful, but I don't have any recipes to go with it.  Any suggestions?



Thanks for asking. I developed the product known as wattleseed way back in 1984 while researching Australian foods for their nutritional value. Wattleseed, by the way contains slow release carbohydtraes and is good for you as an anti-diabetic protective food. Using wattleseed also supports our indigenous people as they are involved in the harvest of the seeds.

There are a heap of uses at www.cherikoff.net where you could surf through my recipes. Perhaps its best uses are as a flavouring for cream, ice cream, in breads and sauces. Use it at around 2 to 3% addition, and except in breads, I find it best to boil the grounds you need for the recipe in a little water before using. This softens the grains and extracts the flavour. For some reason you can add the dry grounds to bread mixes and as it gets kneaded, the flavour comes out. 

Obviously if the product is boiled as in a sauce, you can just toss in a half teaspoon of wattleseed and it gives a great nuttiness to say, a mushroom or red wine sauce. Mmmm.

Well I'm off to have some wattleseed pancakes for breakfast. Enjoy the product.


----------

